# androbolic



## surferboyda1 (Jan 19, 2005)

What you guys think of this pro-hormone called androbolic:
19 Norandrostenedione ....... 100mg
4-Androstene-3,17 Diol ....... 100 mg 
5-Androstene-3,17 Diol ....... 50 mg 
Tribulus Terrestris .............. 250 mg 
Saw Palmetto ..................... 180 mg 
Chrysin .............................. 150 mg 
Indole 3 Carbinol ............... 50 mg

Could stack it with small dosages of oxalone and methyl-d for 6 weeks?


----------



## Stu (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## surferboyda1 (Jan 19, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

>


How come?


----------



## Stu (Jan 19, 2005)

its just a mix of fairly weak prohormones at fairly low dose with some trib thrown in


----------



## surferboyda1 (Jan 19, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> its just a mix of fairly weak prohormones at fairly low dose with some trib thrown in


Im not into doing a huge cycle though, did one cycle with m1t, ox, + methyl-d and got respectable gains but want to step it up a bit this time since i have liver protection now. Would prob up the meth, and ox to 2 a day in weeks 4-6


----------



## Stu (Jan 19, 2005)

you did a cycle with m1t and md??? what doses were you running??

i wouldnt bother with a liver protectant, i doubt youve got a liver any more


----------



## surferboyda1 (Jan 19, 2005)

I didnt do a whole cycle of this, started with 1-m1t, 1methy-d (1mg), and 1 oxalone (3mg) a day for a week, didnt feel to confident about taking all these methyls as i was on my first cycle so i dropped all but the m1t for another 3 weeks, so essentially just took m1t for 4 weeks


----------



## surferboyda1 (Jan 19, 2005)

have this extra ox and methyl-d sitting around so coming up with ways i might be able to stack to get rid of........


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2005)

This is a shitty stack, but if you've run an oral steroid like M1T, there aren't many other orals that are going to compare to it.


----------



## surferboyda1 (Jan 19, 2005)

think i should wait till later weeks in the cycle to add meth/ox and double up?


----------



## surferboyda1 (Jan 19, 2005)

what about a stack of 2 anavor, 75mg shot of anadrol 50, 100mg of deca a week


----------



## surferboyda1 (Jan 19, 2005)

2 anavor- a day
75mg shot ana.50- a day


----------



## Stu (Jan 20, 2005)

i don't know much about AAS but i don't think running deca and anadrol is a particulary great idea for a first cycle, the sides will hit you pretty damn hard 

you need to ask in the anabolic forum, if i were you id read up on it a bit more


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 20, 2005)

surferboyda1 said:
			
		

> think i should wait till later weeks in the cycle...    ?



i think you need to read up a lot more on AS, that cycle looks crap to me, its obvious you don't know what your doing

peace


----------

